# Fresh Meat :)



## Baby_Girl_256

hi ladies!! I look forward to getting to know all of You very much! My name is Brooke and I am TTC#3! My boys are Peyton 6, and Dylan is 5! I was a member of Baby and Bump while I was pregnant with my son Memphis. Sadly I went into labor at home when I was only 22 weeks pregnant on August 17th 2012. Once at the hospital I was informed that he was simply too small to save (only by a few oz). So I left this site, it caused way too much heartache to look back at all of the memories from my pregnancy. About a month after I lost Memphis I decided to try to find another forum for support as there are no pregnancy loss groups in my area. I then joined TMP after googling their support group. It took me awhile to fit in there, get replies to my threads ETC. After 8 months at TMP I have found that there is way too much drama and way too many trolls (I busted at least 3 by finding their BFPs on google). So I decided to come back here :) a little more about me! After losing Memphis I started TTC in October and I conceived, but I then miscarried at 6 weeks on November 6th. I just had another loss at 5 weeks on March 22nd of this year. My high risk doctor has given me the go-ahead to start TTC again. He did a full blood work panel and nothing seems to be causing the miscarriages, and since I have 2 healthy boys, he has faith that I can carry a baby healthily to term. I am on my 3rd round of Clomid 50mg CD5-9, and also Progesterone after O. He has just put me on a new medication called Pregnitude which supports healthy ovulatory function, menstrual cyclicity, and improves the quality of your eggs. I will be using Soft Cups as well!! They helped me to conceive my last BFP and I absolutely LOVE them! Anyone TTC that hasn't tried them should!! I look forward to getting to know all of you ladies!! And also, I need to learn the smileys here, I have noticed they are different from my other forum. Do y'all have a list of your smileys? And if so can someone point me in that direction?


----------



## babybaker2011

Welcome back! I am so sorry to hear about your baby, Memphis :hugs:. I can't imagine how difficult it has been for you. I hope that you get a BFP soon. Here is a list of our smileys.

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/misc.php?do=getsmilies&editorid=vB_Editor_001


----------



## Baby_Girl_256

Thank you very much!! I am a huge fan of smileys, and I was kinda lost not being able to use them :)


----------



## Baby_Girl_256

Gah! It's so strange being the newbie again! I keep looking over at my very few posts lol. I had just reached my 4,000 post in my old forum, and was also TTC forum guide. I basically knew everyone in the forum, and I hope to get to know all of you ladies soon :)


----------



## robinator

Hi! :hi:


----------



## Baby_Girl_256

robinator said:


> Hi! :hi:

Hello :)


----------



## Zebra2023

Welcome to BnB :wave:


----------



## lhancock90

Welcome to BnB :wave:


----------



## hakunamatata

Welcome to BnB!

https://i1127.photobucket.com/albums/l634/hakunamatata2012/Snapbucket/bnb/annegeddestulips.jpg


----------



## Baby_Girl_256

Thank you!! Do y'all have a siggie shop here?? Or certain people who make most of your siggies for you??


----------



## angel2010

Welcome!


----------



## xJG30

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g146/GemLoux/Welcome.gif


----------

